# totem build can't find -ltotem-plparser



## jtl (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm running FreeBSD 7.2 and recently tried to update gnome2 with portmanager.  The update failed because totem couldn't be updated.  The totem build fails with the following error, which I can't seem to eliminate.   Doing a deinstall/reinstall on totem-pl-parser doesn't help.  I don't understand the gnome-libtool error message about relinking, but perhaps that's what I need to do.  I'd be grateful for any help.

- Jon


```
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ltotem-plparser
gnome-libtool: install: error: relink `libtotem-properties-page.la' with the above command before installing it
gmake[4]: *** [install-nautilusLTLIBRARIES] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/totem/work/totem-2.26.2/src'
gmake[3]: *** [install-am] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/totem/work/totem-2.26.2/src'
gmake[2]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/totem/work/totem-2.26.2/src'
gmake[1]: *** [install] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/totem/work/totem-2.26.2/src'
gmake: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/totem.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/totem.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/totem.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 25, 2009)

a. Is your ports tree up to date? Totem is at 2.26.3

b. What's your version of libtool (and maybe libltdl)? If it's not at -22 (2.2.x) but rather at -15 (1.5.x), you need to update your ports tree and read (and follow) /usr/ports/UPDATING (entry 20090802)


----------



## jtl (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks - my ports tree was _not_ up to date. I updated it and updated libtool per /usr/ports/UPDATING (entry 200090802), and then spent most of the weekend doing the upgrade from python25 to python26, and updating gnome2, but it's finally done.  I do have one lingering problem though.  Somewhere in the midst of all this, portmanager started  crashing on occasion with a seg fault.  For example I just tried to run

portmanager net/wireshark -l

and it crashed right after collecting the installed port data.  This is where is always crashes - if it's going to crash.  Doing a deinstall/reinstall on portmanager doesn't fix this.  I was able to cd into net/wireshark and do a deinstall/reinstall successfully, but I'm worried that there's something very wrong if portmanager is seg faulting.


----------

